# Anti-Freeze



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Not really sure. I have a few cases of oil in my garage that are over 20 years old. I have been using them with no problem. I can not even give it away to my friends. Everyone says the same thing, it is just not worth the chance. As for your antifreeze, what i will tell you is to have your anti frezze completely flushed and replaced with a good brand. I would rather not start any sort of debate by mentioning the word dexicool. However I will say some formulas in the past have had problems and have now been reformulated. I would properly recycle that antifreeze. I do not think it would cause you any problem but I would just go buy a good brand, it is not worth the chance


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really. The more modern stuff. like GM's Dex Cool will have a longer lifespan, than older styles of Glycol. Most modern glycol's are made of a Sugar base, whether it is Corn, or some type of natural sugar, unlike the older green stuff. The joke always was, when we would de-ice planes, that if you swallowed some, you can take a good swig of Vodka, and be fine.

Keep in mind, that Polypropylene glycol is used for Constipation, and as a food additive, and medicine additive, whether it is in a powdered or liquid form. But on the other hand, Ethylene glycol is dangerous, due to it not only attacks the central nervous system, but also causes renal failure.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll take it to the recycling station.


----------



## johnniebravo (Oct 4, 2011)

I know this is already answered but just add two comments, the additives in the older antifreeze/coolant may not be necessarily compatible with your current cooling system. As an example, some newer cars recommend to use phosphate antifreeze. Lastly, the fluid is also used to lubricate the water pump, old fluid may lack the necessary additives (from age) to properly keep the pump going long term.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks jonniebravo.


----------



## 7wUPEYpAVU (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a cheap tester you can buy to determine if it is still good. It probably is.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...ze-tester/_/N-256i?itemIdentifier=525881_0_0_

I use one to determine when my cars really need a coolant flush.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We would actually cheat, and use the Recractometer that we used for de-icing fluid freeze levels at the Regional air carrier that I worked for one time, to check the proper levels of our car's & equipment anti-freeze. http://www.amazon.com/RHA-100ATC-Et...89890&sr=8-7&keywords=propylene+glycol+tester


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Might want to check the label when buying antifreeze, here the 50/50 costs $10.95 and the straight antifreeze costs $12.95, that means you are paying $4.47 for a half gallon of water if you buy the 50/50 mix. Just a thought.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Jim your math is off. You would be paying $2.95 more for non-diluted anti-freeze, over the 50/50 The reason for the 50/50, is because people were it takes out having people possibly contaminate the Anti-Freeze with bad water, or end up pouring straight solution into the radiator.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> *Jim your math is off. You would be paying $2.95 more for non-diluted anti-freeze,* over the 50/50 The reason for the 50/50, is because people were it takes out having people possibly contaminate the Anti-Freeze with bad water, or end up pouring straight solution into the radiator.


Ayuh,... Jim's math is Right, as is yer's, just different angles...

I disagree with yer assumptions on the Why's of sellin' diluted antifreeze...

If it were for Convenience, it would be better stated on the label,...
rather than hidin' it in the same jug, with nearly the same label, 'n only a tiny statement that it's diluted...

I see it as a marketin' ploy to sell Water, at antifreeze prices....

'n as for the main topic,... No, antifreeze does Not go Bad, sittin' in it's jug on a shelf,...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually it will Bondo. There is a reason why airlines have to test the De-Icing solution daily, and when delivered, or before Winter de-icing season starts. Any solution when left sitting, will separate and go bad, so that is why you should never keep on hand anything that you cannot use within a certain period of time.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Actually it will Bondo. There is a reason why airlines have to test the De-Icing solution daily, and when delivered, or before Winter de-icing season starts. Any solution when left sitting, will separate and go bad, so that is why you should never keep on hand anything that you cannot use within a certain period of time.


Ayuh,... Not doubtin' yer word Greg,...

Sealed in the jug is alittle hard to believe goes Bad,...

'n I've seen it in a ole junk car radiators, 20 years old, 'n it still don't freeze...

Just to be clear, I'm talkin' the good ole green fluid I've been dumpin' into radiators since the 60s...

I know it changes with use, 'n the additives either need to be renewed, or the antifreeze replaced in time, Especially in Diesels...
I've got the Test kit for 'em, 'n manage a small fleet of dumptrucks, 'n equipment...
I do a dump, 'n fill on the fleet every few years,...
'ell,... The dumped fluid, I use as a wood preservative to kill wood rot...

As to Barb's original post question,...
I wouldn't hesitate for an _Instant_, 'n I'd use those jugs found in the garage...


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Bondo said:


> ..
> 
> As to Barb's original post question,...
> I wouldn't hesitate for an _Instant_, 'n I'd use those jugs found in the garage...


I would agree. My new 2000 GM went for trade in 07 with the same antifreeze in it when I drove off the the lot in 99. Almost 350k on it and the last winter I had it saw 15 to 20 below. It was still clean.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Crap, I hope i am not getting sucked into another anti freeze debate. Extended life anti freeze is fine, just change it every other year. Never mix ant freeze types. There is more to an anti freeze than if it freezes or not. Just ask Cadillac. The chemistry behind anti freeze has changed a lot in five years. Best thing to do is EVERY year change your anti freeze and thermo stat. Completely flushing it. And that 50/50 is a rip off.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Three opened partial filled gallon jugs (5 years old) are not worth using. Drop it off at the local city/county recycling place and let them take them out of the car and pick up something on the way home that will let you sleep well. Especially if you have one of the common GMs that came with gaskets the were found out to be incompatible with some ant-freeze compounds. I had two cars with that problem (4.3l V6).

Dick


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

We took it to the recycling station near town.

I didn't realize there was so much to know about anti-freeze. :thumbsup:


----------

